# Palm won't hotsync with Win XP



## tinytim23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a Palm m105 and I can't get it to Hotsync with Windows XP. I am using a Palm USB converter on the cradle because I don't have a serial port. 

I've installed Palm's 4.0.1 desktop because they said that's the best to use. I've reinstalled it, uninstalled & reinstalled it but nothing seems to work. The com ports are syncronized per the hotsync manager and my system manger. I've also got the Local USB and Local Serial options checked in hotsync.

I haven't yet been able to complete a hotsync with windows xp, this is not an upgrade but xp is running on a new laptop.

Do you have any advice?


----------



## jcroix2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

If you haven't tried it yet,try hotsyncing using your serial port instead of your usb port.
I believe this is more of an xp rather than a palm problem- the com ports need reconfiguration apparently but I can't tell you how
- need someone with more knowlege...Any one out there? I've heard that m130 also won't hotsync with xp using usb.


----------

